# 1099-MISC



## PrinceLino (Jan 27, 2019)

I have a question. I believe uber sent me an incorrect 1099-misc. My 1099 Misc box 7 said I made about $2,000. However, I made in $13,000 as an uber driver in 2018. Is my 1099 misc box incorrect? Should I put 2,000 into my taxes? I am very confused about this situation.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

PrinceLino said:


> I have a question. I believe uber sent me an incorrect 1099-misc. My 1099 Misc box 7 said I made about $2,000. However, I made in $13,000 as an uber driver in 2018. Is my 1099 misc box incorrect? Should I put 2,000 into my taxes? I am very confused about this situation.


Uber issues two different types of 1099's, a 1099-M and a 1099-K. The 1099-M is issued if you earn $600 or more, the 1099-K is only issued if you earn over 20K. The 1099-M is for money you made from Uber not related to driving like referral $ for signing up new drivers. The 1099-K is for driving income you earn from passengers.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

I'm confused too. Gross 11000 net 6900 Uber said even though my gross was 11,000 I will not get a 1099 
Just put it up as profile pic


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

wallae said:


> I'm confused too. Gross 11000 net 6900 Uber said even though my gross was 11,000 I will not get a 1099
> Just put it up as profile pic


They're talking about a 1099-K. You need $20,000 gross to receive one from Uber


----------



## KelzUber (Mar 20, 2018)

UberTaxPro said:


> Uber issues two different types of 1099's, a 1099-M and a 1099-K. The 1099-M is issued if you earn $600 or more, the 1099-K is only issued if you earn over 20K. The 1099-M is for money you made from Uber not related to driving like referral $ for signing up new drivers. The 1099-K is for driving income you earn from passengers.


so is the gross earnings what we go by for filling out


----------



## SamuelB (Aug 29, 2018)

KelzUber said:


> so is the gross earnings what we go by for filling out


Gross earnings is the total of all the fares paid by riders. Technically they paid the fare to you and Uber takes their service fee/booking fee out before you even see it. You will report your gross earnings on schedule C. You will then reduce your gross by subtracting deductions such as Uber's fees and standard mileage deduction. What is left is your net earnings. That is what you report on your 1040 form as your income from Uber.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

KelzUber said:


> so is the gross earnings what we go by for filling out


yes, you start with the gross


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

UberTaxPro said:


> They're talking about a 1099-K. You need $20,000 gross to receive one from Uber


Last yr Lyft sent me a 1099 k for approx $11,000. That's under $20,000.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

UberTaxPro said:


> Uber issues two different types of 1099's, a 1099-M and a 1099-K. The 1099-M is issued if you earn $600 or more, the 1099-K is only issued if you earn over 20K. The 1099-M is for money you made from Uber not related to driving like referral $ for signing up new drivers. The 1099-K is for driving income you earn from passengers.


Lyft differs


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Last yr Lyft sent me a 1099 k for approx $11,000. That's under $20,000.


Yes, uber used to do that also until a couple years ago


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

SamuelB said:


> Gross earnings is the total of all the fares paid by riders. Technically they paid the fare to you and Uber takes their service fee/booking fee out before you even see it. You will report your gross earnings on schedule C. You will then reduce your gross by subtracting deductions such as Uber's fees and standard mileage deduction. What is left is your net earnings. That is what you report on your 1040 form as your income from Uber.


Thanks Samuel, this solves a big problem for me. I started part time last fall, my earnings were $970 but my Uber 1099 reads $1,300 (approx numbers obviously). This explains the difference.


----------

